# Survey: Which rotation do you spin???



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

im goofy and when i first started spinning, frontside was the first thing i learned. then backside,switchback, and cab.


front-900
back-720
s.back-540
cab-540


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

Back-180
Front-180



I need to work on my spins this winter. :laugh:


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Im regular.

Frontside-540 
Backside-540
Sw back-360
Cab-360

My front 5's are better than my back 5s but my back 3's are better than my front 3's.:dunno:


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

bubbachubba340 said:


> Im regular.
> 
> Frontside-540
> Backside-540
> ...


in front 5s and back 3s the last 180 of the spin your front is facing towards the landing so its easier to spot it.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Which way do I spin....usually arse over head...but never planned.


----------



## Deceiver (Aug 29, 2010)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> in front 5s and back 3s the last 180 of the spin your front is facing towards the landing so its easier to spot it.


Yup, front 3s and back 5s have blind landings. You face uphill, or behind you upon landing. Once you land you turn your torso around to face downhill. I find that turning prematurely makes me over-rotate and spin once more upon landing. If I catch an edge in doing so it's similar to what snow-wolf posted.


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

Hmm, looks like my theory is prooved wrong. 


Pooop, i though i was smart for a second.



anyways. Back5's are my fav trick by faaaaaar. I rotate my shoulders early then throw my board around and grab haaaaaard, at 270 i see my 360 landing and then i just keep my face looking behind me and stare at where I wana plant my toe edge.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

xxfinnellxx said:


> Back5's are my fav trick by faaaaaar. I rotate my shoulders early then throw my board around and grab haaaaaard, at 270 i see my 360 landing and then i just keep my face looking behind me and stare at where I wana plant my toe edge.


Hell. I wish I could spot landings, but everything seems to fly by like a blur.


----------



## Deceiver (Aug 29, 2010)

It just gets easier the more you do them. Everything goes by really fast when you first learn, but eventually you just get a feel for it. In all honesty, spins are easier if you get more air. You don't have to setup as hard or even put much effort into rotating. Landing is nice and slow and gives you plenty of time to spot. Not to mention they look sweet too. A slow buttery 5 looks better in my opinion that a jerky 7. The only problem with air is if you bail... It'll probably hurt more. More potential for injury.


----------



## lareaper (Aug 4, 2009)

I ride regualr and I prefer to spin frontside. I just started spinning backside towards the end of last season.

Highest rotations:
FS: 540
BS:360


----------

